# guess the words



## Donald (May 24, 2010)

How fast can you guess the words.  You should be able to guess the  
correct word in 10 seconds

1. B o o _ s

2. _ _ n d o  m

3. F _ _ k

4. P _ n _ s

5. P u _ s _

Answers  Below, Don't  cheat




































































 Answers

1.  Books

2. Random

3. Fork

4. Pants

5.  Pulse 

You got all 5 wrong DIDN'T YOU!

 NO  COMMENT!!!!!!!


----------



## am64 (May 24, 2010)

ha donald i thought
boots
random
folk 
....then started to suss out what was going on !!


----------



## Donald (May 24, 2010)

Hee Hee wander how this will pan out


----------



## bev (May 24, 2010)

To my shame I got them all wrong.Bev


----------



## Donald (May 24, 2010)

bev said:


> To my shame I got them all wrong.Bev



don't worry so did I


----------



## Monica (May 25, 2010)

lol - got them all wrong too!!!


----------



## Caroline (May 25, 2010)

I think quite a few of us got them wrong, I had some very naughty answers too, but this is a family forum so I can't say them!


----------



## topcat123 (May 25, 2010)

i love this one i guess what type of mind ive got


----------



## getcarter76 (May 25, 2010)

topcat123 said:


> i love this one i guess what type of mind ive got



Me too topcat...starting to think it was just me 

Bernie xx


----------



## Laura22 (May 29, 2010)

I also got them all wrong. Ha ha...........


----------



## Donald (May 29, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I also got them all wrong. Ha ha...........



Hee Hee never mind join the club


----------



## Jimbo (Jun 7, 2010)

I got one right!  
I'm not as sick as I thought I was.


----------

